# question for owners of hk usp with safety/decock lever..



## jason0007

does the lever get in the way of your trigger hand THUMB when you fire?
it seems that the lever is position right near where your trigger hand thumb would be .. if so does it affect your grip/aim etc?

i have 2 berettas with safety/decock lever but they are positioned higher..
nearer the slide than the frame and it was never an issue with the lever getting in the way..

i am considering purchasing a usp .40 with the safety/decock lever but was concerned about the possible interference with the thumb.

thanks..


----------



## Flanker

*Not for me*

I have two USPCompacts .40&.45 The lever on both does not cause any problems. 
At first I had thoughts that in taking the safety off it might slip on down and just cause the de-cocking of the hammer. 
But this has not been something that would happen in the normal movement of the finger taking the safety off. 
You must really push it hard to cause the de-cocking of the hammer.
I am sure the Engineers at HK have given this a lot of thought and lots of testing.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Nope, does not get in the way - it is in the same place as a 1911.


----------



## z28smokin

Does not affect my grip either.


----------



## hoveyh

I will say Yes, I have had my thumb push down the decock/safety level enough to stop the gun from firing. It has happened more than once, each time under IDPA/IPSC match pressure conditions. I have also fired rounds and while moving to the next firing position and unitentionally decocked ... again under pressure. This has happened two handed and one handed. Probably due to me switching back and forth between 1911's and my various HK's.

And with my SIG's the slide catch hardly ever catches the slide on the last round.... again due to a heavy thumb print. Harold H.


----------



## -gunut-

I rest my thumbs on the safety, just like 1911


----------



## jwkimber45

+1

I prefer a 'hi thumb' grip myself. However my USPc is Varient 9 os it has NO decock feature.


----------



## big dutchman

i have an H&K UPSc and a beretta 92FS. i have never had a problem with the H&K saftey getting in the way. never even thought about it. now, while messing with it, i can see what you are worried about. unless you hold your handguns alot differently than i do, it shouldn't be a problem. if you are still concerned, see if you can rent one at a range to try it out. it did take a little while for me to get confortable with the controls of the H&K after having used my beretta for so many years.


----------



## hoveyh

I agree with *jwkimber45* that a high thumb hold as John Farnum tried to correct on me ( Farnum : "Let's fix that F*&^ed up grip on you right now ") would be better than V1 HK's....but two days and a 1000 rounds can not fix what 15 years and 200K rounds burnt in. I am a long time 1911 guy and that Variant 9 would be better for me I am sure. 
Sometimes under pressure and different shooting conditions if any device has the mechanical ability to go in that direction your involuntary action and intense grip will move it that way. Choose your HK varients with caution. Test and try if at all possible. Great discussion. Harold H.


----------



## -gunut-

jwkimber45 said:


> However my USPc is Varient 9 os it has NO decock feature.


Did you buy it like that or get it done after market? If so then how much? I have though about switching since I don't really use my de-cocker.


----------



## jwkimber45

-gunut- said:


> Did you buy it like that or get it done after market? If so then how much? I have though about switching since I don't really use my de-cocker.


I bought the gun as a V1 & switched the detent plate. I think it was all of $9. It takes about 3min to make the switch. I have step by step pics I took when I did it if you are interested. I think I posted it on HKPro a looonnnnggg time ago.


----------



## -gunut-

Nice! Yeah you should start a new thread and post the pics if you still got them! Know of any cheap sources for the plates?


----------



## jwkimber45

Heres where I got my plate. They're listed at $12.60 now.

http://www.e-gunparts.com/search.asp


----------



## mw1311

z28smokin said:


> Does not affect my grip either.


mine neither.


----------

